# Plywood shipping crate??



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

I found some Plywood shipping crates ( Size 40 in wide 45 in long 38 in tall. made of 3/4 to 1 inch thick plywood ,with lid) for $20.

Would I be able to make some of them into small lofts?


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I bet you it could be transformed into a small loft with a little handy work. The only thing are those metal bands holding it together?


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Those are nice


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If it were me I would spent $ 200 and build as big a loft as I could, you could use the palet under the wood to frame your new loft. If you look at the back of the picture you see the dog house, build a couple of those and get your money back.
Dave


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

how would I go about making them into a loft?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

You may have to get some 2x4's so you can frame it, If you just put the ply wood end to end, it will leak. Take your skill saw and some left over ply wood, set your saw at a 45 degree angle and cut the wood, see how it fits back togeather. You will have to do that to the ply wood, then when you paint it it should seal it.

I no what I would do, but to try and tell some body else that is a whole other story.
Dave


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

wow, $20 thats too cheap


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the help!!

They have a ton of them,that may be why they are cheap...


----------



## Shan (Feb 4, 2012)

Hmmm, Mary Beth. With plywood like that, this old pigeon man would turn them on their sides. You could place them on a 2 x 4 frame --to keep them up off the ground. With a little thought they could become nice "kit boxes" like Roller flyers use if you added some perches. Or breeding individual cages. And they could be divided further to become nest boxes. Depends upon the breeds you have. Of course, they will need roofing of some sort--like roll roofing or corrugated metal roofing.

What DID you do with them, if anything? Might give all of us some good ideas.

Shan


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Soo funny, I just found a box exactely like that behind my work the other day. but a tad smaller. I took it turned it side ways, put some 3 foot 2x4 legs on it to elevate it. I used the lid that came with it as the door, just put some hinges on it. I cut some squares in the box and stapled 1/2 hardware cloth for ventilation, it actually looks pretty custom, and I can reach everywhere inside the box to clean or grab a bird. I am going to use it for either breeding, or it would it be good to quarrantine a new or sick bird.


----------

